# Stage 6 Umbau auf SRAM XO



## DiJaexxl (12. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bin nun 500 km mit meinen Stage 6 gefahren und kann nun sagen, SRAM X9 ist Schrott. Ich hätte mir ein 5er kaufen sollen und das gesparte Geld in XO Komponenten stecken sollen. Was ich nun auch tue.

Kann mir einer sagen ob dieser der richtige ist?
Weil der Zug von unten kommt, und dann umgelenkt wird.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## konamatze (12. August 2011)

DiJaexxl schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin nun 500 km mit meinen Stage 6 gefahren und kann nun sagen, SRAM X9 ist Schrott. Ich hätte mir ein 5er kaufen sollen und das gesparte Geld in XO Komponenten stecken sollen. Was ich nun auch tue.
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen ob dieser der richtige ist?
> ...



Was ist den an der X9 Schrott?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiJaexxl (12. August 2011)

Die Schaltqulität ist einfach daneben.
Die Trigger haben einen sehr langen Hub
Der kleine Hebel wackelt einfach nur so rum. Man hat Angst den mal richtig zu drücken.
Mal rastet der Gang mal nicht
Der Umwerfer klappt in 50 % der Fälle nicht.
Meine Kette hat sich nun 3 mal komplett verharkt. Das hatte ich bei 5000km Shimano (XT/XTR) nie.

Und zu 10fach... Man schaltet deutlich mehr wie bei 9fach. Ich hatte es gelesen, aber nicht geglaubt. Nue weiss ich es. Und wenn dann die Schaltung Schrott ist. 
Eingestellt ist Sie, besser geht es nett


----------



## konamatze (13. August 2011)

Meine X9 Schaltet knackig und sauber,vorn sogar besser als meine Shimano aber mehr schalten muß man da geb ich dir Recht, habe sonst Shimano 
(9fach) das ist schon was anderes.


 Gruß


----------



## donprogrammo (17. August 2011)

Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Low Clamp wird nicht passen, da sollte doch auch ein High Clamp dran sein, oder?

Mich wundert nur, dass du trotz deiner SRAM abneigung wieder dazu greifen willst, kauf dir doch Shimano. Das klingt nach einem reinen Gewohnheits Problem. Also greif lieber zu dem was du kennst und womit du zurecht kommst.

Deine Schaltprobleme rühren übrigends sicher nicht von der grundsätzlichen Konstruktion der X9 her. Ich fahre die seit ner weile an meinem Slide und hatte nie Schaltprobleme oder Kettenklemmer.
Auch kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen, dass du dich nicht traust auf den Schalthebel zu drücken, der ist doch mehr als stabil.
Die langen Hebelwege sind bei der X0 auch nicht viel kürzer.

Stell die Schaltung halt mal richtig ein.


----------



## Schulle (18. August 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> ...
> Stell die Schaltung halt mal richtig ein.



Das täte ich auch als erstes probieren. Ein neuer Umwerfer
wird da nicht viel bringen. Hatte am Anfang auch ein bissel
Probleme mit meiner X9. Hab mich dann mal intensiver mit
der Einstellung der Schaltung beschäftigt und seit dem keine
Probleme mehr. Wenn das Rad neu ist, längen die Züge immer
noch mal ein bissel nach. Da muss man sowieso noch mal Hand
an die Schaltung anlegen. Übrigens habe ich einen XT Umwerfer
am Radl. War aber auch von Anfang an am Rad verbaut.


----------

